# TiVo Premiere TCD746320 DVR - LIFETIME SERVICE - Best Buy 4 yr Protection +Wireless G



## yragha (Sep 22, 2011)

Starting price $499.99, Buy it now $549.99

LIFETIME SERVICE INCLUDED, NO MONTHLY TIVO FEES
REMAINING FACTORY WARRANTY STILL REMAINS
BEST BUY 4 YEAR PROTECTION PLAN INCLUDED (COVERED THRU OCTOBER 2015)
WIRELESS G NETWORK ADAPTER INCLUDED

Like new without a scratch but per EBAY guidelines I must list this item as USED since it's no longer factory sealed.

We bought this October 2011 and so it still has some factory warranty on it PLUS, PLUS I purchased the Best Buy Protection plan which is calculated into the price I'm selling this for and the Best Buy Protection plans covers the Tivo til October 2015.

To the winning bidder, please let me know the name and address along with the phone in which you want the Best Buy Protection plan to be listed under when I call them to switch the coverage over.

You pay nothing for the Tivo service as it includes the LIFETIME SERVICE CONTRACT.

This auction also includes the wireless G adapter which retails for $60 and again is included in the price.

**PLEASE READ** this comes directly from the Tivo support pages - We are sorry that youre giving your TiVo box a new home, but we understand situations arise when its better to place your TiVo box with new owner. We recommend you and the new owner contact TiVo Customer Support at the same time. If this is not possible, please contact us before the new owner so we can prepare the transfer for the new owner. We will need the new owners full name and email address. IMPORTANT: Do not ship or give your box away until you have unlinked all your accounts (i.e. Netflix, Pandora, etc.). Once you have completed this, you will want to perform a Clear & Delete Everything on your TiVo box to clear any other remaining personal information.** THEREFORE - please be patient and give an extra day or two in order for me to call TIVO and put it in your name. I would appreciate your patience. We have always shipped quickly but this process could take a little extra time.

Bid with confidence as I have 100% positive feedback.

WHY AM I SELLING? I always get asked that and I ask the same when I'm buying something. Simply put, I lost my job and therefore am selling some of my electronics to help with the situation. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200797572285?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## theraven146 (Jul 25, 2012)

The offer seems to be fair enough no matter who buys it. BEST BUY 4 YEAR PROTECTION PLAN till OCTOBER 2015 sounds awesome. I guess it is better to go for it rather than buy new one and shed extra dollars. 

However it would have been nice if you could have posted some pics of your device yragha.


----------



## yragha (Sep 22, 2011)

theraven146 said:


> The offer seems to be fair enough no matter who buys it. BEST BUY 4 YEAR PROTECTION PLAN till OCTOBER 2015 sounds awesome. I guess it is better to go for it rather than buy new one and shed extra dollars.
> 
> However it would have been nice if you could have posted some pics of your device yragha.


Sorry, just seen this. My apologies. I just usually put up a generic picture on all my auctions unless their is an issue which I think is worth noting. In this case, the unit is prestine.


----------

